# Motorrad Rennspiel gesucht...



## blaidd (13. April 2011)

Hey, 

ich suche ein Rennspiel für zwei Räder. Am liebsten anspruchsvoll, also Simulation, aber da die ziemlich dünn gesät sein dürften ist Arcade mit anständiger Steuerung auch in Ordnung.
Am besten wär natürlich sowas wie Tourist Trophy, das war und ist das beste was ich kenne... Allerdings hat es mittlerweile schon ein paar Jahre auf dem Buckel und wenn ich in HD zocken könnte, wär das auch nicht schlecht 
Emulator ist zwar möglich, aber nicht das wahre...
Hier ist ein Video von mir auf der Nordschleife:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bjrgU3SMQAk

Wie man vielleicht sehen kann ist die Fahrphysik ziemlich genial... was ähnliches wär super!

Ich hab mir letztens SBK-X zugelegt, aber die Fahrphysik find ich murks...


----------



## Galford (13. April 2011)

Es gibt die Moto GP Reihe für den PC, früher von THQ und jetzt von Capcom. 

Von THQ:
- Moto GP Ultimate Racing Technology 1 bis 3
(für die ersten beiden müsste es eine Demo geben, für das dritte vielleicht)
- Moto GP 07

Von Capcom:
- Moto GP 08


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. April 2011)

Moto GP war recht gut, das war auch ziemlich Simulationslastig.


----------



## watercooled (13. April 2011)

Bin auch für Motor GP...


----------



## blaidd (14. April 2011)

Okay, ich schau's mir mal an, vielleicht find ich ja ne Demo...

Danke schonmal...


----------



## P37E (29. Mai 2011)

Moto gp 10/11 + xbox  , komplette saison mit allen lizenzen und klassen. Zwar nur 720p und kein aa

Hoffnung liegt auf 12/13 wieder für den pc


----------

